# Does she look a bit low?



## Adell Equine (Apr 17, 2008)

Here is Hazel, she gained a year on the trailer ride, she turned 4 just a few days before I got her.

I think she is a bit low, I think her hips are sticking out more then I like. What do you think? And if she is how to go about adding weight.


----------



## chandab (Apr 18, 2008)

What a cutie. She does look like she could use a little weight, but I'll defer to the donkey experts about how to help her gain it where she needs it. [if she were a horse, I'd say she needs a little more protein in her diet, since she seems to need the weight over her backbone and hips; and I'd put her on a good grass hay and a ration balancer, slowly of course. But, I don't know if that is how you would do it for donkey as I know their systems are alittle different.]


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm certainly no expert, but I know it's a lot easier to get the weight on them than to get it off! I'd agree with the hay, maybe a little bit of oats (a cup or so daily,) but I'd wonder about the basic things like worming and maybe teeth. A young animal like that shouldn't have trouble keeping weight on, if she has good grass and/or hay available.

Give her a hug for me, she looks like a real sweetie!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 19, 2008)

She does look like she could use a little bit of weight..not alot, just a little. I would do it by giving her 1/2 cup of soaked beet pulp and 1/2 cup of grain a day, along with a good quality hay fed free choice. Has she been wormed? Donkeys get lung worms easy, so worming is a very important part, so it shuold always be done on a regulart schedule, just like a horse. And, it could also be in the conformation of you donkey...some just are naturally low. She sure looks like a sweetheart, and I bet you are going to be loved being owned by her for many years.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Apr 19, 2008)

Awwww



Hazel is so cute & sweet. She also reminds me of my Gracie. Congrats on being owned by a sweet li'l donkey!! I love her name too



Best wishes ~ following the great advice you've been given, I'm sure she'll be at her optimum weight soon.


----------

